# Blizzard Titan 8.2 dims not 102, it's 120



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

wrote the wrong dimensions of the skis i posted in the ski swap section. 120-82-103 are the correct dimensions. this would have been a funny lookin' ski. darren


----------

